# Input on cost, best materials and general tips for a covered arena & insulated barn.



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh boy, dream barn planning! One of my favorite things! 



LPH said:


> This is basically just some research I'm doing for the future. My "Ten Year Plan" as I've been calling it is to have a boarding facility capable of accomidating around 40 horses, including a couple of my own.
> 
> If I have my way, which we all know doesn't always work out, I want to have two 15 stall barns, and one 10 stall barn. I want to have a tack/feed room, wash bay with hot/cold water, 1/2 bathroom (toilet & sink), and some sort of lounge room with a fridge and such in each barn. I'd really like to have the barn insulated to some extent as well. I plan to have 14x14 stalls with drains at the back or front for easy cleaning along with attached outdoor runs.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I know nothing about this company, but perhaps it will give you an idea about the cost of a covered arena. Texas Covered Horse Equestrian Arenas Builder Sizes Use Pricing


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Big plans. Are you going to be a cardiovascular surgeon?:wink:
I have a couple of suggestions & a question.

Why a smaller property first? Will you move when you want to expand?

Skip the concrete in the stalls. That's a huge expense for something you'll be covering. Stone & mats would be fine.

I don't understand the drains in the stalls. Wouldn't they get plugged? Would you not be using bedding?

In hot climates a covered only arena works best. Insulate the roof.

I like the woven wire horse fence with 2"X4" openings & electric on top.

Gates- many gates. Put gates where you don't think you'd need them because you will.

Two bathrooms will cost a lot. One would do for that size barn. Port-a potties for events.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## LPH (Nov 1, 2014)

Horseychick87, oh of course! 
PaintHorseMares, that did give me a rough idea.
Natisha, I should probably consider it, lol! I just hope to have a successful enough business. My fiancé is 100% supportive of me and has the potential to make 6 figures in his career. Assuming everything works out, he'll he able to gell me get everything going. I'm going to school to be a vet assistant too so I have a steady source of income if things get slow or hard.

I want to start with a smaller property for a few reasons. First being that I can't afford a property of that size to start out. Another reason is because I'm considering getting a busines loan for the arena and barn. Getting a business loan will be easier if I have proof that my business can be successful. Having a smaller business first that is successful will be a good form of proof.

The drains would be used for deep cleaning stalls after they're stripped. But if I have dirt floors, it's pretty useless because I won't he spraying off dirt lol. 

I'm glad I'm on the right track with just a covered arena. I did plan on insulating the roof  

And you're probably right about the bathrooms, especially if I only have one large barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I like to see people bouncing ideas and asking for input, it shows you're interested in doing it right.

Ah, okay, if you did dirt floors of course the drains would be fairly useless, LOL. But if they're compacted stone dust or even concrete (With tons of bedding if concrete) Then you could do a center drain with an even slope all the way around the stall.

Ah, sounds good starting with the smaller property. If you were ever able to buy a place with lots of vacant land nearby that would enable you to buy the land (if it's for sale of course) and expand without having to completely move.


----------



## LPH (Nov 1, 2014)

I would reply with a quote but my phone is being silly. 

Anyway, yes! I want to do it right to start with. This way I'm less likely to have as many things to worry about later. I want to make sure anything I build or put up (like fences) is going to last plenty of time without too much maintenance. 

I would be putting a lot of bedding down if I did concrete stalls, for sure. Also the horses will be out at least 8-10 hours a day (longer in the summer most likely) and have runs to get off the concrete. If the horses didn't have runs or if they would be stalled 24/7, I wouldn't be putting in concrete. Another thing about the barn is that I really want to have over-hangs over the runs to keep them dry. I'd rather pay for the materials to have that over hang than deal with muddy runs, lol. I've done it before and I'd like to avoid ever doing it again! 

If I have the option to buy a small amount of land with extra land available I will jump on it! I've been keeping an eye on the properties even though I'm not ready to buy yet to know what's out there and how much I'll be paying. I can get a couple acres (2-5) for around $25,000-$50,000. The amount of land I want to settle permanently on (40-70 acres) will be up to $300,000. So I have my work cut out for me. I'm not going to move unless I know I can afford it though. I want to be able to build my own house eventually so in the meantime we'll have a trailer or modular home moved in. Later that house can be used for an employee hopefully. 

I'll also be training horses, which will be my main job. Thank you for your help  any other ideas are welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Some points to ponder.

I would get the property you want for the long term. If you start small what happens when you want to go bigger? To build & buy the new bigger place you'd likely have to run two mortgages because you have to keep the business running somewhere. 
What if you can't find suitable property in your client area? You'd have to start over.
Building costs only go up. It's easier to extend your current plumbing, electric & such than starting over.
Current land can be used as equity for larger facilities.

Then there is the tricky part. Is your boyfriend going to be a part owner? Will you need him for this venture, financially? If so make him a husband as that will help some if the relationship fails. It won't stop you from possibly losing it all in a divorce settlement but you may be better off than a shared property with a non spouse.

Even if your love lasts forever can you make it alone if something were to happen to him? A life insurance policy may be called for.

I don't mean to sound pessimistic but sometimes things happen beyond our control.


----------



## LPH (Nov 1, 2014)

You don't sound pessimistic at all! This is what I wanted to hear. I did ask for advice, after all 

You're probably right about not being able to find property in the same area. Maybe what I'll do is lease out the property I'm not using for a set amount of time (of course making it clear to the person that this isn't permanent.).

As far as boyfriend, he will be my husband within the next few years I'm sure. We're already planning at this point. Of course something could happen, but I'm not concerned with him taking the property from me if we divorce. I know it's not something he would do. Of course no one thinks that though.

I don't need him to support the facility but having his help in the building/growing stages would be very, very useful. We will both be having life insurance, especially considering I'll be training horses. 

Based on what I've figured up, even at 75% capacity the facility should be self supporting, pay the mortgage, my own 'salary' and a couple employees' salary. Although I am willing to let people work in exchange for board/lessons which would be useful on both ends assuming they're knowledgbke enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure about what's customary in your area, but 40 horses on 40-50 acres sounds like a lot if you want pastures.

Think 40-50 acres, minus the area for barns, runs, dry lots, arena, roads/parking, storage for hay, shavings and equipment, manure management, maybe a house if you are living on site... 
That does not leave a ton of space for pastures, and 40 horses outside for 8-10 hours per day will absolutely trash that space. Also, with that kind of density, you'll have to pick poop from the pastures.
I think your idea of starting on a smaller scale and then adding land and buildings as needed is better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Ensure the area you're buying into has adequate water for your needs. 40 horses take a lot more water than a family of four.

Also be sure to include the costs of bring in electricity, plumping, digging a well and establishing your sewage needs. These things can add a lot of money to the purchase of your land before you ever put buildings on it.


----------



## LPH (Nov 1, 2014)

You're right, it is quite a lot of water. I'm hoping to find a place that has at least a season source of natural water, but we shall see. 

I've reconsidered the 40 acres part, especially considering I plan on having other animals like goats along with a few weird ones (a couple of wallabies most likely, and some other random exotics)

In order to have my home, the buildings, arenas and other facilities, pens for other animals and pastures it seems I either need to scale back the number of horses OR increase the land. I'm hoping I'll be able to afford more land because I would like to take in rescues, if possible (dogs, horses and other livestock). Luckily I have lots of time to plan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

